# Natural FET success story and details



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

I was always on the look out for FET success stories and details, so thought I would post this here.

After having a chemical pregnancy with IVF / ICSI #1, I was lucky enough to get a BFP a couple of days ago with a natural FET with trigger - still very early days, obviously, but we are thinking lots of sticky vibes

I have long cycles (35-40 days), but still wanted to do natural FET, and found the unmedicated cycle so much less stressful, although it was great to do a trigger to take the anxiety away around knowing exactly when I would ovulate. 


We triggered when lining was 9.5mm and largest follie was 18mm. We transferred one 6 day blast (4bb) on day 5. The IVF that failed was one 5 day blast (3ab) on day 5. We only had the one frostie. 


Also, with my chemical cycle I had very late implantation bleeding (day 12), and wondered if the blast was implanting too late to make it. So psychologically I felt it was a good thing transferring a more developed blast a day earlier, to give it more time to nestle in.

Wishing everyone the best of luck


----------



## Bergot (Dec 10, 2009)

Its great to hear you got a positive result, congratulations, how VERY exciting!  

I had two embryos transferred yesterday in a natural cycle so am now in the dreaded wait.  Its the first time I have done FET and I am feeling far more nervous this time compared to when I did IVF last time which I was so lucky with as it worked first time.  Did you rest for 48hrs after transfer or for the full time or did you just carry on as  normal?  Would really appreciate any feed back you can give me!


----------



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Bergot, 

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you   I decided to work from home in the afternoon after I had the transfer at 2.30pm, but didn't do anything different at all - was dancing around at ballet class with my toddler the very next morning!

The clinic said that there was no proof that resting up made any difference, so they didn't ask people to do it.

Good luck


----------



## Bergot (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for your support, really appreciate it.  I guess there is nothing I can do other than keep busy and hope these 10 days pass fast!  I hope I'm as lucky as you! Congratulations again!


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi
In the queue
Did you do a trigger and transfer a week after the trigger? It would make sence since you ovulate about 36hrs after the trigger and add another 5days. I have day 5/6 hatching blasts , 4 of them in the freezer but I need to check if frozen on Day 5 or 6
Do you HAVE to take the progesterone after ET or does it not matter if you have a trigger? 
Congrats and hope things are going well
Danni


----------

